# Upcoming Akira/Thunderchild model



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

It was announced that there will be a 1:1000 kit of the Akira/Thunderchild kit coming out later this year. Not sure I remember where I read this but I think it was on this forum. I plan to get at least one of these kits. 

I was wondering if anyone here has a layout of what the Azteck pattern looks like?

tia


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

There are some Hi Res Akira renders here:

http://www.resinilluminati.com/showthread.php?t=1005


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I wonder which of the three Akira class ships they will base the kit on. The original was the one in First Contact (the Starcraft kit is based on that one). Two other revisions were made in the ship- mostly tweaking the design, making it sleeker. Those ships appeared in DS-9 and Voyager. I do not have comparison images, but I know somebody who has the actual CGI data files used.

.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Yeah, it was announced at iHobby in Chicago this past October. It'll be the first brand new Star Trek kit from the new Polar Lights.

Considering that it was announced as the U.S.S. Thunderchild, I'm guessing it'll be the First Contact version.

Anyway, be patient, because I think it's not due out until the very end of the year. (Which could possibly translate to early 2010, considering how these things usually go.)


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Modeler1964 said:


> There are some Hi Res Akira renders here:
> 
> http://www.resinilluminati.com/showthread.php?t=1005


Thanks for the link!


----------



## Merch (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, I'm personally really excited.

I believe I shall be going by Hobby Lobby every saturday until this thing is out.

Which may be a while.

A long while.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Yes! Great renders! That's one cool ship!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

The design leaves me cold.
Personally I would have hoped for a more popular ship.
1/1000 Refit?
1/1000 Reliant?
Smaller, less nich'y.
This is too risky a choice to base a first new kit on.
Probably will never make its money back, and cause doubt on future kits.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

There is a good chance that a 1/1000 Refit might be in the works. Communicating your desire for one to Round 2 will help.

.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

ClubTepes said:


> The design leaves me cold.
> Personally I would have hoped for a more popular ship.
> 1/1000 Refit?
> 1/1000 Reliant?
> ...


I think the folks at R2 said the Akira was their most-requested kit idea. It's a very popular ship among the ship fans.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

ClubTepes said:


> The design leaves me cold.
> Personally I would have hoped for a more popular ship.
> 1/1000 Refit?
> 1/1000 Reliant?
> ...


I'm hoping for both of those too, but I do like the Akira class, too. I'm definitely looking forward to getting one, but I can get that you don't like it. Not everyone does...


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

release date is november.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

John P said:


> I think the folks at R2 said the Akira was their most-requested kit idea. It's a very popular ship among the ship fans.


Well, I've been wrong before.

It may be popular among the 'ship' fans.
But when you get to the general populas, it concerns me.

For all of our sakes on future kits.
I hope it does well.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

It may very well be a popular fan ship. After all, didn't Starcrafts report that their Akira was their most popular ship?

Personally, the design really doesn't do much for me at all. Don't know why; I just never warmed up to it. But I will probably get one anyway.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Me too, ust to be a completist.

I don't think low sales of the Akira would affect the chances for a 1/1000 refit - Tom Lowe certainly knows THAT would sell like raktajino.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I look upon the design as a 'modern' Miranda class. The Galaxy-based Nebula was sort of intended to fill that role but it just did not look 'mean' to me. I have the Starcraft 1/1400 kit which is getting in the 'build next month' pile- I want to get that finished before the styrene kit is out. Right now I paln on gettin ga couple of the strene kits- one straight up build and several for variants (different top pods, different engines (less blocky)).

.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

John P said:


> Me too, ust to be a completist.
> 
> I don't think low sales of the Akira would affect the chances for a 1/1000 refit - Tom Lowe certainly knows THAT would sell like raktajino.


John you win the geek of the day award (I had to look up raktajino to know what the heck you were referring to).

I did buy a resin Akira myself, ending up selling it. I have to wonder as well why the Akira over
all the other subjects out there. I fear instead of getting accurate 1/1000 kits of Enterprise C,
D, Excelsior and others the feeling will be that we have those already via the old AMT 
craptacular kits.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

> 1/1000 kits of Enterprise C, D, Excelsior


With those subjects already released in two differnt scales I doubt a 1/1000 would be in the pipeline. Now a 1/1000 Refit & Miranda class- those would be big sellers.
Round 2 has mentioned that the Akira is not going to be the ONLY kit release, they just do not wish to say what the others are going to be- but that we should be happy with the new kits.

Round 2 seems to be listening to it's customers, but writing is always a good idea. Complaining is not productive, but letting them know what you want to buy does help.

EDIT- The Excelsior was already released as a 1/1000 kit in styrene


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Pidg said:


> Does that come in Decaff ?


It's Klingon coffee, what do you think? Klingons don't do anything small, diet, decaf, non-alcoholic, fat-free, low sodium, lights, ultra lights or even filters.


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

You guys do know the AKIRA was put on HOLD for the Refit connie in 1/1000, right?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah- ther eare about 20 different threads on it in different forums in the past couple of weeks. I have already expresed my opinion enough so I won't repeat it here.


----------

